# B sqd 8CH Petawawa 1986-88 am looking for old friends



## 8CH 24C (23 Mar 2006)

hey there

I was the gunner of 24C. Claude Bison was my driver and MCpl Poitier C/C. Also looking for Jeff Duggan, Alan Gwazda, anyone who used to go into Pembroke, get drunk and fist fight for fun in the parking lot, no head shots!

look forward to hearing from anybody..


----------



## CPJAMR (29 Mar 2006)

Hi there, just wondering if you knew any Airborne while in Petawawa? My cousin was killed in a car accident in '89, I was 10, and looking to re-connect with some of the lads that became such a big part of my life at that time.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (29 Mar 2006)

I'm confused (again......)

Wasn't the 8CH in Germany then?

I was RCD Petawawa from 87-92!


----------



## scoutfinch (29 Mar 2006)

Yes.  8CH went over in 1987 and came home in 1992.


----------



## 8CH 24C (29 Mar 2006)

Yes i know 8ch went to lahr in 87 but lots of guys stayed in Petawawa and became RCD. I was just looking for guys from that time frame not trying to say 8ch was in Petawawa at that time


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Mar 2006)

Was Gwazda a punk rock type from down town Winnipeg? If so, I think its the fellow I did basic with in 85.  Last time I saw him was in the winter of 86,  we were in a real hole in downtown Wpg. It was a dirty punk bar in the basement of the St Charles Hotel.  Quite an evening if i recall....


----------



## 8CH 24C (30 Mar 2006)

yes thats him. I am also from winnipeg area.i went through basic in 86 and got to know Gwaizda in petawawa. You ve got a good memory.


----------



## Rhibwolf (1 Apr 2006)

It was a memorable weekend, to say the least.  Gwazda's role was limited to that night in the bar, but my fellow gunners and I lived large all weekend.


----------



## 8CH 24C (1 Apr 2006)

why the switch from army to navy?


----------



## Rhibwolf (1 Apr 2006)

A good question, one I get asked quite frequently too.  
Its a staged answer. In 92, recognizing that training in Canada was not as fun as Germany, and having started work toward a degree thru the U of M, I decided to ask for UTPNCM. I was selected, but not in either of my two choices. (i didn't put down a third)  I was then offered army logistics officer, and I accepted.  Whilst undergoing summer training (93 Basic, 95 Phase III Log) I came in close contact with several Sea Log officers who told me what they do. I was hooked, and at the end of my 4th year of Mil College, Feb 14th - 97 to be exact) was given an element transfer to Navy.
The interesting thing is that my navy brethren always say stuff like - oh, that's the army in you.  The army sees me as a sailor!
I guess I'm a bit of a Joint person now.


----------



## 8CH 24C (2 Apr 2006)

kind of getting of topic here but.. I originally swore in as Navy. Naval Weapons tech. 6 or7 weeks into basic my colour blindness was discovered, and I was offered Infantry, Artillery, Armoured or medical discharge. After that far in basic i wasnt quiting so I chose Armour. I had a  hell of a lot of fun but always wondered if I would have stayed in the forces longer in the Navy.


----------



## 8CH 24C (2 Apr 2006)

getting back on topic. I was spelling Stan Porier's name wrong. This is the correct spelling and apparently he is still in the forces. Around 1987 he was M/Cpl and crew commander in 24C 8th Canadian Hussars. Anyone Know him now?


----------



## Recce41 (2 Apr 2006)

Send me an E mail, I'll fill you in.
8CH 83-87. Recce/B Sqn, 87-02 RCD Recce/CSqn, Armour School here. I'm going through my old yr books.


----------



## gnplummer421 (2 Apr 2006)

Yes, I was the Wpns Tech for A sqn during that time, lost contact with Les Saltel (Rosser)( remember him?) a couple of years back. I went over to Germany in 87 and went to C sqn. 

All the names you mentioned sound familiar.

Gnplummer


----------



## 8CH 24C (2 Apr 2006)

les saltel.. if I remember right he was dating my girlfriends sister. Last name Phannenhour. It all comes back with a little nudge.


----------



## sabot41 (3 Apr 2006)

I spent all my Petawawa yrs in B Sqn (84-90) & (94-97), including all the tps and Ops Sgt positions, Les was my roommate for a few of those years and we have remainded in touch ever since, I was talking with him last week in fact. If you know Les at all you would realize I would need 2 hrs to update you on his antics over the yrs, needless to say after spending the past few yrs cleaning up the DEW line high in the arctic, he was recently hired as a health and safety officer at AECL in Chalk River, so he is in fact back in his old stomping grounds...lock up your women...lol


----------



## 8CH 24C (3 Apr 2006)

les would surely remember stan porier . And see if remembers Miss Phannenhour. And if he remember them then maybe he remembers me. Forwrd my info to him if he does.


----------



## 8CH 24C (4 Apr 2006)

Cindy Phannenhour. I dated her sister Kimberly. Ah, good times


----------



## LIKELY (2 May 2006)

Biff Duggan went to the Strats around 1990 or so. I left in 95. He got out in 96 or so and is in the Calgary Police now.


----------



## 8CH 24C (16 May 2006)

ya i heard from biffster via email the other day, apparently he is quite busy so we haven t reminised yet, maybe ill make a trip to calgary one of these days....


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Jan 2007)

Just came across this thread and thought I would post a hello.  A lot of those names bring back memories.  I was 8CH/RCD from 82 to 89 and was driver of 21B for awhile (remember the convertable Cougar?  It was on my docs)  Most infamous role was working the Regimental kit shop in F-16


----------



## Reccesoldier (15 Jan 2007)

Lots of familiar names...

I was B Sqn 8CH from 85 - 87 Driver 21A
87-88 Germany - Gunner 21A

RHQ 8CH 89-91

Anyone ever hear from Gwazda's sidekick Barry Primack? (sp)

 :warstory: I still remember the day on our QL 3 at Clement point Biv when Primack got into it with Dave Lavoie.  Len Martin was the crse WO and he called for someone to stop the fight as Dave and Barry were rolling around in the sand.  Rollie Peltier walked up to the two of them, waited till Lavoi got on top of Primack and promptly butt stroked him with his SMG.

I thought Len was going to have a coronary as he screamed.  "That's not what I meant!!!!" at the top of his lungs.  :rofl:


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just came across this thread and thought I would post a hello.  A lot of those names bring back memories.  I was 8CH/RCD from 82 to 89 and was driver of 21B for awhile (remember the convertable Cougar?  It was on my docs)  Most infamous role was working the Regimental kit shop in F-16


Argh, should really learn to re-read before posting.  I was driver 21A (not21B) in 84, Jake Douthwaite was CC and Les Sautel (Rosser) was gunner.


----------



## billconlon (19 Jan 2010)

and a few more names to the mix, Keith Whelan, Kevin Beaudrie and myself.

those were some good times.


----------

